# Curado Discontinued?



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Is this true? I was in Gander mountian recently and the salesman explained that the Curado 100 has been discontinued. I went to Academy and same story.

Could someone please elaborate?


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I saw on another local board that the stores received a letter from Shimano stating that they would not be receiving anymore Curados. They will probably have some new reels coming out this summer at ICAST.

This link has some interesting info on a possible new green Shimano reel.

www.tackletour.com


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe Bantam1 can shed some light on whats going on...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Stay tuned.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanospyshotgreenreel.html


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

If you do a search, this issue was brought up a month or so ago and he said he could not comment on any product developments. Him being unable to disclose any information caused quite a stir.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

you cant trust people from gander mountain anway...there all a bunch of...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is true the reels have been discontinued. Any possible replacements will be at the ICAST show in July.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Retail stores haven't received any more Curado's and Citica's reels for a while now. The price has also dropped on both reels as well. I would say the old models are both discontinued until the new stuff is released in July.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0035695120463a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=curado&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=curado&noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0035967120569a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=citica&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=citica&noImage=0


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

That was a quick product cycle.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Hmmmm....I have a couple of the old green Curados (great reels), and I have one of the new Curados (also a great reel).....makes me wonder why they keep discontinuing great reels, unless it's all a big marketing ploy to keep us dummies buying reels we think we just have to have. Well...I tell you what, I have plenty of Shimanos that work great, and I'm not getting suckered into buying more just because they come out with something new. I'll just keep using the Curados, Citicas, and MG I already have. They catch fish just fine like they are. And I will have more money for beer if I quit buying reels !

(this message not intended to bash Shimano, it's to make fun of us guys that think we have to buy the latest and greatest...I love Shimano reels and will fish with nothing else)

That's my worthless .02....for now


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Technology is advancing very quickly. We are an innovative company that will continue to evolve and offer new products as technology improves. Some products hang aorund a while because of price point or other reasons that I cannot discuss. Typically a model change is neccessary to bring the new technology into the product line. 

Our first goal is to provide products that our customers want and/or need. We are also a business with competitors. We try to stay a few steps ahead by offering the latest and greatest technology in our products. This means changes to the line up from time to time. The Curado is currently in the 4th generation for example. The Stradic is in its 8th generation. 

Just look at cars and trucks for example. They change a lot more frequently than fishing reels do. How many body styles and changes have there been to the Mustang since April of 1964? Technology and styling changes have led to the complete redesigns or appearance changes every year or so.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea but we dont use cars and trucks to thow are topwaters..lol......i still use my old gold sf's.To me that is the best reel yet the old Chronarch 100's white and gold sf's.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Everyone finds something they like and do not want to change. I loved those reels and the Chronarch 100MG. Now I use the Calais 100A and Core reels exclusively. At first they felt akward, then you get the feel for the reel and how it performs. Then I wonder how did I ever fish without these reels before? I'm sure this will happen over and over again lol


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

I had a mg50 and after a few weeks i went back to the old chronarchs,i now have a stock pile of the SF's and buy one here and there as long as they hold up i'll keep throwing them.


----------



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155305


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

At that time they were not discontinued yet.


----------



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, Gotcha 

All I can say is keep up the good work.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Doooooohhhh!!!!!!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

bummer...


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

When will the new line be out, or shall I say available to the public? After the July show?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

shimano has new curado's and I believe chronarchs coming out at the end of this year, atleast thats what the shimano rep. told me. Thier supposed to look like the old 200's. He said thier goin back to the good ole green color.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any new products will be released at the ICAST show in July.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet Action!!! Can't wait to see the new stuff!!



Bantam1 said:


> Any new products will be released at the ICAST show in July.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

A few of your statements are incorrect as far as what new products are coming. You'll have to wait and see what we release.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

like i said...thats just what he told me. He also said that the line of new products is crazy long. As in these won't even be out very long until they get replaced. Is that true or is he blowin smoke???


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Smoke and mirrors sir.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Man I wish I could make it to the ICAST show. I can only imagine the improvements y'all have made to the line up.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The new stuff is really cool. I am very impressed


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

New curado is going to be a 150. With all the different models out, one was dominating the other. So they going with one style. Can't beat the new CORE. Best real for saltwater. If the price is not a big deal!!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

JANKEII said:


> New curado is going to be a 150. With all the different models out, one was dominating the other. So they going with one style.


:rotfl: You guys will just have to wait and see what we release in July.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

But what if I have a new waterloo rod and need a reel?? I can't throw some old curado on there.... and I am NOT waiting till July!! 

I've unfortunatly had to change to a new bait caster manufacture, sorry shimano...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just hope they make you happy.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

they have so far.... only one backlash in 3 weeks of fishing with the new reel... drag is super smooth (tested on several 30" reds) and $50 cheaper than a curado!!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it sounds like you found something you like. Congrats! Now only time will tell if it will hold up as long.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Bantam, can't wait for the new Curado to come out. Where is the ICAST show? If they impress you, I'd be willing to buy one and give it a go for a season. I just found my old Curado. It had been in a box for 10 years. Put some new line on and it, went out and caught a limit of trout. Gotta love it! I finally greased it and replaced some of the parts after this past weekend, but anything that can handle 10 years of napping and come out and perform flawlessly gets an "A" in my book.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got a new Shimano CORE. Lots of hype around the CORE so I was curious how it would stand up to all the talk. I have to admit.....I LOVE IT!!! The price is a little steep, but it is SO worth it! Super light and easy to handle.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd like to attend the ICAST show. Any chance someone could help me with credentials? In fact, if anyone knows of a small tackle company that would need some help at the show shoot me a PM.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The ICAST show is in wonderful Las Vegas again this year. Next year it will be in Orlando, Florida I think. 


You will need to find a press pass or a shop that is attending to get credentials.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Shimano is coming out with a new Curado in September/October. It will be about the size of a 100 but with a greater line capacity closer to the 200. It is going to retail for $179.99, I believe. They are also vamping up a lot of there other reels and rods.


----------



## rbenash (Jul 4, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> The new stuff is really cool. I am very impressed


Any of them 7:1 ratio baitcasters? :brew:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I always look forward to new Shimano offerings. I sure do like their reels!


----------

